# Internetgeschwindigkeit kommt nicht am PC an?



## Crucial² (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,
am Montag wurde mir seitens der Telekom eine 16k DSL Leitung freigeschaltet. Den neuen Router (Speedport W 723V b) habe ich ebenfalls erhalten und angesteckt. Haben so eine ISDN Anlage mit Splitter etc., war also bisschen kompliziert, aber naja, jedenfalls funktioniert jetzt sowohl das Telefon wieder als auch das Internet... ABER:


Auf der Konfigurationsseite zeigt es mir folgendes an: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bei einem Speedtest komme ich jedoch auf folgendes Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also irgendwo geht deutlich Leistung verloren, oder? Bzw. wie kann das sein? Bin per dLan mit dem Router verbunden.
Zumindest die Upload-Rate stimmt ja einigermaßen???


Hoffe es kann mir jemand von euch helfen, bin echt am Verzweifeln 
Gruß


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2012)

Downloadraten können je nach Aufkommen und Verbindung variieren. Probiere einfach mehrere Tests zur verschiedenen Zeiten aus und du merkst wie das schwankt. Erst wenn du nie über die 1.3x kbit/s hinauskommst würde ich bei der Telekom nachhaken. Ansonsten bewegt sich alles innerhalb der Norm.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann von diesen Testseiten generell abraten. Bei Speedtest.net z.B. gibt es zum Teil bei größeren Entfernungen (200km) schnellere Downloadraten, als bei kurzen Distanzen (50km). Du kannst 20 verschiedene dieser Testseiten probieren und hast dann wahrscheinlich auch fast 20 verschiedene Ergebnisse.
Das einzig wahre, um die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit rauszufinden, ist der Download einer Datei(ab ca. 100M von einer Webseite, wo man weis das sie schnell genug ist, dir auch die geforderte Geschwindigkeit zu liefern.


Saji schrieb:


> Erst wenn du nie über die 1.3x kbit/s hinauskommst würde ich bei der Telekom nachhaken. Ansonsten bewegt sich alles innerhalb der Norm.


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Eine halbwegs gute Geschwindigkeit wären 13.180 und nicht 1.380kbit/s. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wären das dann nämlich ca 1,6MB/s
Was er jetzt hat sind 164kbyte/s was in etwa eine 1,2Mbit Leitung entsprechen würde, aber keine 16MBit Leitung, wie er sie eigentlich haben sollte.


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Eine halbwegs gute Geschwindigkeit wären 13.180 und nicht 1.380kbit/s. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wären das dann nämlich ca 1,6MB/s
> Was er jetzt hat sind 164kbyte/s was in etwa eine 1,2Mbit Leitung entsprechen würde, aber keine 16MBit Leitung, wie er sie eigentlich haben sollte.



Wupps, sorry. Hab mich tatsächlich verlesen und vertan.  Ich ging im Hirn von 13,x kbit/s aus. ^_^


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wupps, sorry. Hab mich tatsächlich verlesen und vertan.  Ich ging im Hirn von 13,x kbit/s aus. ^_^


Macht ja nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi!
Ich bin auch bei der Telekom und habe ebenfalls eine 16MBit-Leitung.
Per LAN kriege ich meistens die volle Geschwindigkeit,
per WLAN allerdings oftmals eher nicht. Habe eine frühere Generation des Speedports -
aber das lassen wir mal außer Acht.

Kannst du bitte testweise deinen Rechner via LAN mit deinem Router verbinden? Ich denke daran wirds schon gelegen haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2012)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Also irgendwo geht deutlich Leistung verloren, oder? Bzw. wie kann das sein? Bin per dLan mit dem Router verbunden.



Kupferkabel, aua ^^
Wie weit ist der Router per dLan von dir Entfernt? Und dLan ist sowieso die schlechteste alternative wenn man schnelles Internet möchte ^^Und die dLan Boxen haben unverschämterweise eine "Bremse" drin wenn du die billigen Kaufst.


----------



## eMJay (24. Oktober 2012)

http://speedtest.qsc.de/

lade da mal was runter.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kupferkabel, aua ^^
> Wie weit ist der Router per dLan von dir Entfernt? Und dLan ist sowieso die schlechteste alternative wenn man schnelles Internet möchte ^^Und die dLan Boxen haben unverschämterweise eine "Bremse" drin wenn du die billigen Kaufst.



Ich weiß nicht ob dir das bewußt ist, aber LAN-Kabel sind auch Kupferkabel und deine Vorstellung, dass dLan "die schlechteste alternative" sei ist völlig unbegründet.


----------



## roroB4 (25. Oktober 2012)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am Montag wurde mir seitens der Telekom eine 16k DSL Leitung freigeschaltet.Gruß




Wenn du aus Österreich bist und bei der Telekom deinen Anschluss hast solltest du bei der 0800 100100 (Gratis) anrufen und dein problem schildern.
Ich hatte damals auch das selbe Problem......deine Leitung ist nicht freigeschaltet.

Nachdem der Techniker weg war der es installiert hatte war meine Geschwindigkeit nur ein wenig schneller als ISDN. Die Hotline meinte das sich das Modem erst aktivieren muss....blödsinn..., nach 2 Tagen hatte ich nochmal angerufen und dann meinten die das sie Leitung erst freischalten müssen....nach 2 min. Telefonieren hatte ich den vollen Speed...

MFG


----------



## Gorblorex (26. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du das Entertain Paket gebucht?


----------



## Xathom (26. Oktober 2012)

Lasst bloß die Finger von den Speedtestseiten, die Daten, welche dort ermittelt werden stimmen meistens nicht im Ansatz mit den tatsächlichen Werten überein.
Wenn ich nach diesen Seiten die Geschwindigkeit meiner 50k Leistung ermittle erreicht diese dort lediglich den Datendurchsatz einer DSL 16+ Verbindung.
Lade ich jedoch etwas herunter ist meine Verbindung plötzlich 5x so schnell wie das Testergebniss... o.O


----------



## eMJay (26. Oktober 2012)

schon mal deine Internet Security Software im Moment des Test deaktiviert?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Lasst bloß die Finger von den Speedtestseiten, die Daten, welche dort ermittelt werden stimmen meistens nicht im Ansatz mit den tatsächlichen Werten überein.
> Wenn ich nach diesen Seiten die Geschwindigkeit meiner 50k Leistung ermittle erreicht diese dort lediglich den Datendurchsatz einer DSL 16+ Verbindung.
> Lade ich jedoch etwas herunter ist meine Verbindung plötzlich 5x so schnell wie das Testergebniss... o.O


das kann aber durchaus auch einfach daran liegen, das die testserver den speed nicht schaffen.
auf speedtest.net hat sich bisher immer alles aauch mit meinen realen downloads und pings gedeckt. da vlt einfach mal nen anderen server testen


----------



## Xathom (27. Oktober 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das kann aber durchaus auch einfach daran liegen, das die testserver den speed nicht schaffen.
> auf speedtest.net hat sich bisher immer alles aauch mit meinen realen downloads und pings gedeckt. da vlt einfach mal nen anderen server testen




Aber schon traurig, wenn die Internetseiten dann behaupten das der Anschluss viel zu langsam ist, möchte nicht wissen wieviele Kunden wegen der Tests ihren Anbieter nerven.
Habe probehalber 8 verschiedene Speedtestseiten durchlaufen lassen und auch unter Speedtest .net habe ich zwischen den Servern massive Schwankungen von z.T. 50%.... http://dsl-speedtest.computerbild.de schafft es sogar das ich im Zeitabstand von 2 Minuten zwischen DSL 6k und DSL  20k schwanke und das morgens 4 Uhr.
Nein es laufen keine Downloads im Hintergrund und es ist derzeit auch kein anderes Gerät im Netzwerk + Rechner mit 1GBit Kabel am Router.
Solche Ergebnisse kann ich bei fast allen Anbietern reproduzieren beim Download habe ich aber konstant 5-6MB/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich auf diese Ergebnisse nicht verlassen und lieber per Download testen wie weiter oben von einem User schon vorgeschlagen. Wobei Speedtest.net es überwiegend immerhin schafft annähernd meine Leitung auszulasten, wenn auch nicht zu 100% bzw. habe noch keinen Passenden Server gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Oktober 2012)

Also zum groben Testen benutze ich auch speedtest.net.
Und logisch gibt es auch Schwankungen, wenn man unterschiedliche Server auswählt.
Ich mache die Tests bei unterschiedlichen Servern (Einwahlpunkten) und habe nur geringe Schwankungen.
Zudem stimmen die Tests auch mit meinem Provider so ziemlich überein.
Es sollte auch klar sein, daß ich bei nem Test eines amerikanischen Servers (z.B. San Diego) fast 400er Ping habe und die Verbindung nicht gerade so dolle ist.
Darum hat man ja auch Knoteneinwählpunkte vor Ort - und die in der Nähe weichen bei mir jedenfalls nicht so sehr voneinander ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das zum Testen einfach eine Datei downloaden ist fragwürdig für ein gutes Ergebnis - sogar noch ungenauer als z.B. Speedtest - warum?
Ich kann eine 50k Leitung haben.
Wenn der Server, von dem ich die Datei sauge aber z.B. nur 1,5k zulässt, dann habe ich auch nur solch eine angezeigte Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habe bisher noch keinen Download mit tatsächlichen 50k erlebt, weil die Server allgemein kaum so stark sind.

Falls ich nun falsch liege, hab 'nen offenes Ohr (bzw. Augen).^^


----------



## Xathom (27. Oktober 2012)

Xidish ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, 99% der Server schaffen das einfach nicht aber es gibt ja so gewisse Tools die die Downloadraten dann pushen können und hiermit kann ich die Leitung nahezu auslasten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich kann eine 50k Leitung haben.
> Wenn der Server, von dem ich die Datei sauge aber z.B. nur 1,5k zulässt, dann habe ich auch nur solch eine angezeigte Geschwindigkeit.
> Ich habe bisher noch keinen Download mit tatsächlichen 50k erlebt, weil die Server allgemein kaum so stark sind.
> 
> Falls ich nun falsch liege, hab 'nen offenes Ohr (bzw. Augen).^^


Die meisten, oder sagen wir besser, viele können diese Geschwindigkeit bereit stellen. Leider werden diese aber von fast allen Webseiten künstlich gedrosselt, was auch verständlich ist. Computerbase ist z.B. so eine Seite, weil die haben fast die besten Server aus ganz Deutschland. So wenig Probleme, wie ich bei dieser Webseite hatte, die ich in den letzten 15 Jahren kenngelernt habe, hatte ich bisher nirgendwo. Da kann sich buffed eine Scheibe abschneiden.  Ja schon klar, ist natürlich alles eine Kostenfrage. 
Wenn man eine Chance haben will, mal mit Fullspeed downzuloaden dann darf man das sowieso nur Nachts machen, wenn weniger los ist. Auf CB geht das auch hin und wieder, zumindest wenn man registrierter User ist. Da habe ich schon Downloads mit einer Rate von 5,9MB/sec erreicht, obwohl der Fernseher nebenbei lief (IPTV)
Oder man startet mehrere Downloads gleichzeitig. Das ist auf jeden Fall genauer, als alle Speedtest-Seiten zusammen.


----------



## KlacM (27. Oktober 2012)

Könnte schon am dlan liegen. Hatte bis vor kurzem noch so alte schinken von vor ca. 4-5 jahren und kam nur maximal auf 3200kbit/s bzw. downloadspeed von 400kb/s und nach dem kauf neuer modelle konnte ich plötzlich die volle geschwindigkeit ausnutzen.

Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, nimm mal ein langes kabel, was vom router zu deinem pc geht und mach die tests nochmal oder lade irgendeine große datei runter.


----------

